# Atmosfear zombies



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

I tested my zombie window the other night, I think this one will be a hit.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v654/spankyhojek/zombietestrun_zps5d835b8d.mp4

It uses a dvd player and a projector; this test was done right on my blinds.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

That look really cool .just checked out there web site to see if they sell download version as live in uk but can only see DVD ....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe some ToTs are going to be hesitant about coming up onto the porch

We're using a couple of their videos this year as well ("Tricks and Treats" and "Ghostly Apparitions"). The people who live across the street have given them the thumbs up


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well that would give you pause, niiiice!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I am using "Zombie Invasion" this year too... you can keep it tame for the young ones but at 9 O'clock it is gonna get gruesome!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That's pretty cool, sure to get some looks.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Roxy, Im using the ghostly apparitions one also. Are you using projector? I was thinking about setting it up as a projected peppers ghost, but it might be a bit of overkill as the video is really ghostly on its own.
Mattimus, thats why those vides are worth the money to me, there is quite a bit of variety of playings.


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

I started using that dvd last year on my front window and its a traffic stopper. Its a great addition to any haunt. I definitely got a better response with the Shadow Zombies than with the Standard ones, onlookers found them way creepier.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Roxy, Im using the ghostly apparitions one also. Are you using projector? I was thinking about setting it up as a projected peppers ghost, but it might be a bit of overkill as the video is really ghostly on its own.


Yep, we're using an LCD movie projector, 800 X 600 pixels, and projecting it onto a white bed sheet in a PVC frame. Looks great from outside.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I really, really like this!

Need to figure out how y'all are doing it.... must find 'search' button first, tho..


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

CreeepyCathy said:


> I really, really like this!
> 
> Need to figure out how y'all are doing it.... must find 'search' button first, tho..


Really easy, and nothing comes easy to me. :devil: Check out my Window Projection for Dummies (Me) thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35020


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

ATLfun said:


> Really easy, and nothing comes easy to me. :devil: Check out my Window Projection for Dummies (Me) thread:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35020


Thanks for that, the shower curtain it is!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

It is not any cheaper Spanky, but if you need a larger area I am using 2mm painters tarp and it has a great look for both shadow and regular versions of Zombie Invasion.


----------

